# Ladies hunting ELK - average arrow weight?



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm interested in this as well. Hoping lilpooh31 will have a few comments or suggestions.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Stinger is a great choice, I would recommend you go with a small diameter arrow with a weight over 400-450 grains, something like an Axis with a heavy Stinger, I think they make a 150g. Feathers will also increase penetration as they fold down. Make sure broad heads spin true. Learn how to keep your blades razor sharp and get your bow tuned so that a bare shaft and a fletched shaft will hit the same hole and look parallel in the target. Good luck, I wish I could get a tag LOL


----------



## TsavoCreek (Jan 24, 2006)

I shoot Beman Bowhunters at around 425 grains. 2 blade Stingers are fantastic penetrators. My MathewsDrenalin is set to about 50 pounds and is plenty. My experience is mostly with cow elk but they typically fall within sight.

Good luck.


----------



## kirk007 (Feb 18, 2007)

50lb 289gr vap 65 gr interlock falcon broadhead pass through @ 40, 50 and 60 yds


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

My wife used a 398 total grain arrow, fmj, 47lbs 26" draw, and a two blade German kinetic broadhead and had a pass thru at 54 yards on a 369" red stag. Hit one rib going in and barley touch another on way out.


----------



## lilpooh31 (Nov 15, 2013)

I am running Easton Axis 400s with 100 GR COC fixed head. Gives me just about 393 GR total weight. DL is 27 and pulling 50 lbs. Shot placement and patience is the key.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice Kirk007. Thanks for all the comments. I'm planning a hunt for next year.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

kirk007 said:


> 50lb 289gr vap 65 gr interlock falcon broadhead pass through @ 40, 50 and 60 yds


The Victory VAP arrows are very deceiving to those used to shooting heavier arrows. They hit very hard with the FOC engineered into them. I would have never believed it until I got my strother hope. It was lighter n weaker than my PSE Stilleto at the time I ws disappointed and was going to sell it. But I did some research and decided to give the VAP 500s a try. First it helped my speeds on that 40# bow get up to 245ish which is what I was used to. Then I noticed the 300gn arrows were burying themselves deeper into the targets than my 330gn w faster bows. Then the first time I hunted with them and that bow was the first time I dropped a deer within 10 yds! Blew right through her. I kept the bow and have no quams with those arrows--


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Not saying I would use 300gn n that bow on elk but would definitly recommend those arrows for your go to bow for elk--


----------



## Akcrapo (Apr 30, 2018)

I’ve taken two elk with 350 grain kinetic kaos arrows from a 50# bow. I know they’re light for hunting arrows, but they do the trick for me...


----------

